
Spatial Correlation and why two close spatial objects show similar behavior - anubp
https://blog.locale.ai/geospatial-autocorrelation/
======
anubp
Geo-spatial auto-correlation basically means the degree to which one spatial
object is similar to other nearby spatial objects. Spatial correlation finds
its application in finding epidemic spread , rainfall pattern and demography
analysis.The degree of similarity is measured by Moran's I co-efficient and
varies from range -1 to +1 with 0 indicating no correlation.

~~~
sinhaaditi1002
Thanks anubp. With locale.ai we are aiming to help companies study spatial
auto-correlation and its impact on companies such as supply-demand gaps,
sensitivity to price and reasons for delays and cancellations in the on-deamnd
delivery and logistics space. Do you have a GIS background or have you seen
other interesting products/research around this?

~~~
anubp
Yes I believe Carto and Kepler.gl are products under the same segment but
Locale somehow has a much better data ingestion and user friendly console. Not
just that the number of use-cases that it solves for is truly amazing. What
are your thought on how Locale can help mobility companies in improving their
business and traction ?

